# one of the nicest gades ive seen..



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

he wants 18,500$ for it, but wow, it looks amazing... :drool:

Renegade 916xxc Custom everything MUST SEE!!!


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

It is bad.


----------



## mud PRO 700* (Nov 30, 2012)

Pretty sure that "renegade one" or something like that, I think it won the show n shine at mud nationals a few years back. Sweet bike for sure!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

yea it renegade 1 ... dang made it from tha boot to canada


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

wow quite the trip for that bike. looks like a lot of work was put into it, i'd love to own it.


----------



## bruteforce3 (Apr 20, 2012)

Wow


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

i can post one thats sweet for yall. its for ben. sweet gate alot of work to it. chromb motor and all. pretty sweet


----------



## THE CRAZE (Apr 16, 2012)

^^you talking about ground zero?^^


----------

